# 20lb Propane Tank



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

Where's the best/cheapest place to find one of these? TIA


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

just find an old one without the newer opd valve on it and trade it in meijer exchanges them without a problem if you dont want to go that route menards is probably the cheapest


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

4 Car Garage said:


> Where's the best/cheapest place to find one of these? TIA


Got a local propane dealer? They have new/used. Cheapest to refill also.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

4 Car Garage said:


> Where's the best/cheapest place to find one of these? TIA


I have an extra one I could sell you.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Menards sells them


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Sam's Club under 25 bucks.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Find an out dated one and excange it for a full one. It was something like $17.79 to excange and old one for a FULL one at Wally World yesterday in Big Rapids.


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. Didn't think I would be able to exchange an old one.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

icecathound said:


> just find an old one without the newer opd valve on it and trade it in meijer exchanges them without a problem if you dont want to go that route menards is probably the cheapest


i didnt know you could trade in the old ones thats good to know because i have two of them ones up north i fugured id just have to throw them out and buy two of the new ones and trade those in when empt


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

A "lot" of places are still checking for old tanks and won't take them.........but its been a while since the new ones have been out so a lot of the smaller gas stations etc that have younger staff switch them without looking and not knowing any better..........


----------



## Camo Boy (Aug 20, 2004)

I refill my own  I take my tank to work and fill it from the hi-lo tanks, me and my boss haven't paid for propane in about 10 years .


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Look on craislist in Detroit. You can always exchange tanks at Wallmart if you buy one without the new valve.


----------



## Camo Boy (Aug 20, 2004)

I'll give you one if you want. I think I have 4 or 5 laying around
Let me know.


----------

